# Positive pressure in vent stack



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am starting to lose faith in "Studor" or at least the engineers who design the systems. On more then one occasion I have come across commercial jobs with engineered W&V systems which always seem to have issues maintaining proper air flow. The main problem I have found is the systems starving for air and siphoning out traps. The secondary problem I have found is the positive air flow created up through the vent stacks and stack vents. Even under nominal flow conditions I can stick a 55 gal Hefty bag around the top of the stack and blow it up in 20 seconds. Has anyone else come across this???


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Your font is too small.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting situation but nope never had that happen to me


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> I am starting to lose faith in "Studor" or at least the engineers who design the systems. On more then one occasion I have come across commercial jobs with engineered W&V systems which always seem to have issues maintaining proper air flow. <Snip>
> Read this previous thread ...
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/posi...9/?highlight=Positive+Pressure+Building+Sewer


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Your font is too small.


*United:*

*Click the lower right hand corner of your monitor ...*

*+ 100% ... click the little arrow*


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate studor vents.


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*Obama*

So much sh*t flowing from and White House and Capitol Hill that it has pressurized the sewer system of our great nation.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Chauncey said:


> So much sh*t flowing from and White House and Capitol Hill that it has pressurized the sewer system of our great nation.


Damn I could have had a V8!!! Awesome point!!! Could be using up the viable air in the area with all the BS as well. I will inform my customer!!:thumbsup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *United:*
> 
> *Click the lower right hand corner of your monitor ...*
> 
> *+ 100% ... click the little arrow*


I don't have that on my little smart phone spy device.. It's kinda funny having an old timer school me on computers.:jester:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

But yes.. I've experienced positive pressure in a vent system due to an auto vent. 


Vents need to be allowed to "breath". Inhale and exhale.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

You must be working on a big building in order to be dealing with a vent stack. If you use a 'Stack Type' AAV, and it's installed correctly, you should be okay.
This means it needs to be in a location that permits access, and ventilation. Also, at least here in Michigan, the stack type AAV can only serve up to 6 branch intervals.


----------



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

I have seen this issue before.
Do you have studor PAPA valves installed.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ozplumber said:


> I have seen this issue before.
> Do you have studor PAPA valves installed.


No there are no PAPA valves on the building. This was my first question to the condo assoc. manager. It sounds like they had brought in a rep from Studor who recommended the same thing but because of the tight locations of the stacks and the expense involved the board does not want to go that route. I was digging for an alternative but because this is an engineered system they may simply have to deal and make the PAPA(s) happen.


----------

